# I pulled a Tri-Tip...WOW!



## javajoe (Aug 16, 2007)

I eat alot of Tri-Tip and always cook one Med. Rare for me and one Well Done for the misses. Always smoked and always delicious. Well, I hear all about pulling butts and briskets so I tried to search about if anyone has ever pulled a Tri-Tip. I even "GOOGLE"d it. Well, it seems no one has. 

So I decided to try it with one last night, a 3.5 lb and it took 7.5 hours. 225 and 50/50 oak, mesquite. I even went to bed towards the end and had my remote temp alarm wake me when it hit 165 and then again at 200. Then I woke up at 12pm and wrapped it in towels and put it in a cooler till my alarm went off again at 1:30am. Then I got up and pulled it. Shredded sooo nice and retained most all the juice. 

Just had some tonight on a potato bun and Jeffs sauce with my daughter and she said it was so much better this way then sliced with AuJus. I must admit, it tastes great and I will be pulling alot more! I marinated it for 5 hours with a Santa Maria style marinade then added some of jeffs dry rub right before walking that baby outside. It hit the wall at 155 and stayed there for about 1.5 hours I guess while it was rendering the fat before it climbed again.
Anyway...here are some pics...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Joe! I like pulled beef once in awhile - it's great in chilli too!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 16, 2007)

*Gol dang Joe, that looks good enough to eat!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Im startin to think I like plain ole roast, better than brisket. Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Aug 16, 2007)

NOw if I could just get a tri-tip here in Ontario ..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 16, 2007)

I believe it's also called Ball Tip (*snicker*) or bottom sirloin.. Do you have those up there?

Watch your wifes face when you tell her she's having Ball Tip for dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






That tri tip looks very good there javajoe! Gotta get me one of those alarms thermometers..


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Joe, nice job!


----------



## meowey (Aug 16, 2007)

Yummy!!  (Drools on laptop!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 16, 2007)

now that looks gooooood... gotta try me one soon


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 16, 2007)

Pulled tri-tip, now that look's good, will definetly give that a try


----------



## placebo (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks incredible! Thanks Joe!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks awesome, I can smell it from here!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 16, 2007)

Never heard of a Ball Tip 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and the only sirloin I've seen were cut into steaks....


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 16, 2007)

Great looking pulled beef. We love it also.


----------



## jts70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great looking rub, nicely done!


----------



## javajoe (Aug 17, 2007)

Ask a butcher.. Incredible cut of meat. A little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 17, 2007)

Now I have to see if I can find one of those bad boys!
That is some super looking grub.


----------



## gypc (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, that looks really yummy and moist!! Awesome.......I love it when people take chances!!!


----------

